# zwei Dimensionale ArrayList?



## Underworld (21. Jun 2010)

Hi,
ist es möglich eine zwei Dimensionale ArrayListen zu erstellen?

Mit normalen Arrays geht das ja recht einfach. zB. int[][] test

Ist das mit einer ArrayList auch möglich?

Flo


----------



## dev-eth0 (21. Jun 2010)

Naja, du müsstest dann halt irgendwas machen wir:

```
final List al = new ArrayList();
for(int i = 0; i < 10; i++){ 
    al.add(new ArrayList());
}
...
```

Dann hättest du eine ArrayList, die wieder mehrere ArrayLists => 2D.

Müsstest dann halt immer erst eine ArrayList in deine Grundliste packen um da was zu speichern und hast nicht direkt ein Feld mit zB. 4x4 Feldern


----------



## Final_Striker (21. Jun 2010)

List<List<Integer>> testList= new ArrayList<ArrayList<Integer>>();


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jun 2010)

Besser mit Generics und gegen das Interface

```
List<List<String>> list = new ArrayList<List<String>>();
for (int i=0; i<n; i++)
{
    list.add(new ArrayList<String>());
}

String a = list.get(12).get(34);
list.get(45).add("String");
```

Je mehr Dimensionen man braucht, umso sinnvoller ist es, sich dafür eine eigene Klasse zu machen.


----------



## Underworld (21. Jun 2010)

k, danke. Werd ich mir heut Abend genauer anschauen.

Noch ne andere Frage, dieser Code wird bei mir nicht angenommen, woran liegt das:


```
ArrayList<int> test;
```

Warum funktionieren ArrayListen nicht mit Integer werten?


----------



## dev-eth0 (21. Jun 2010)

Doch, du musst aber Integer nehmen 

Erklärung: Generische Klassen, brauchen Klassen als Angabe und int ist ein primitiver Datentyp.


----------



## Underworld (21. Jun 2010)

dev-eth0 hat gesagt.:


> Doch, du musst aber Integer nehmen
> 
> Erklärung: Generische Klassen, brauchen Klassen als Angabe und int ist ein primitiver Datentyp.



danke!

hm, hätte ich vielleicht selber drauf kommen können, naja, wieder was neues gelernt!


----------

